# Bacon Grease on hooves



## Jess Angela (Jun 24, 2011)

I met someone today that says they use bacon grease on their horses hooves as a conditioner. She said other than the horses disliking the meaty smell there are no bad side affects. Has anyone else heard of or tried this?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope.. I soak in some hoof marvel with a sponge or sometimes spray it on. I'm sure you could use bacon grease but I'd be concerned about attracting flies.


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow that's an interesting one. I would also be concerned about attracting more flies.:lol: I bought Hooflex, it's amazing!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Actuall, that was my dads favorite hoof dressing "back in the day"....(40 yrs ago). He was a trainer back in the 1930's, and that was what they used, so naturally, when I got my horses that was what I used also. At the time it was fine, as i recall, but then my horses had shoes too. I no longer use it, and have heard it is drying, which, considering all the salt in bacon, makes perfect sense. Corona hoof dressing if anything, but I rarely use anything. I have found their feet are best without. Dressing tends to soften them.


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

We used to put it on any scabs, saddle sores and behind the pasterns for scratches. Used to keep a metal coffee can in the garage! It was only about 30 years ago though....


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Exactly with the coffee can, complete with the paint brush ahndle stuck thru a hole in the lid. But for cuts, etc-vaseline mixed with sulpher powder, which I still used on the small ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

AKBarbWire said:


> We used to put it on any scabs, saddle sores and behind the pasterns for scratches. Used to keep a metal coffee can in the garage! It was only about 30 years ago though....


 
There was one of those cans in my barn many moons ago too. It was my grandpa's go to for scabs & scratches. He swore it would keep any hair from growing back in white when they scarred. He still tells me I waste money on underwoods and should just fry some bacon :lol:


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

You know, of course it was very painful to put how many years ago it was. Of course I was a mere child at the time ;D

I do not now, however, have a can of bacon grease. I have all kinds of other stuff that may not be much better but cost a lot more. The hair never grew in white either, I must add.


----------



## Lokigirl (Feb 23, 2021)

Jess Angela said:


> I met someone today that says they use bacon grease on their horses hooves as a conditioner. She said other than the horses disliking the meaty smell there are no bad side affects. Has anyone else heard of or tried this?


Yes it is true and I have used it for many things. It is great at hooves, chestnuts, scabbed over wounds. Flies do NOT like it so that is no problem. Someone below said something about drying and I never had this issue.
My trainer as a kid was from Holland and very old school so we learned the Cowboy way lol. Why dump it when it is useful and saves you lots of money. Try it is all I can tell you.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This thread is now *closed *as no activity for 10 years...
Use as a reference, if you have a question start your own new thread for up-to-date current information shared.


----------

